# Assassin snail



## Adam humphries (11 Sep 2014)

Has anyone heard or had assassin snails getting out of open tank ? Had 2 in my nano now only find 1 I know they can hide just ruling it out really thanx guys


----------



## allan angus (11 Sep 2014)

well i guess they could though mine never have (never seen dead ones around the tank ) if you have substrate i think it more likely its burrowed into that lol


----------



## Adam humphries (11 Sep 2014)

That's what I thought guess it will turn up as they do ..lol


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 
Buried in the substrate would be my guess as well. One thing to note is that they need alkaline water, they aren't happy in soft water, even if it stays above pH7. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Adam humphries (11 Sep 2014)

There in my shrimp tank ph 6.4 and my Ramshorn snails is ok..

I'll keep my eye on movement in substrate what's open as it's covered in Cuba. Lol


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Sep 2014)

Yep usually buried - but...
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3859/14680939588_e5f0a2f1b6_b.jpg


----------



## nickmcmechan (11 Sep 2014)

Mine often bury into substrate, they seem to hibernate for a few days after feeding


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Buried in the substrate would be my guess as well. One thing to note is that they need alkaline water, they aren't happy in soft water, even if it stays above pH7.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yep, that's my observation too. Lost all my helenas in soft water. They all died and shells were under the plants and in the substrate.


----------



## nickmcmechan (11 Sep 2014)

I have soft water but I run crushed oyster shell in the filter for many reasons including this


----------

